# 1995 dodge 2500 cummins



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

just pick this truck up 1 owner 140k miles


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice truck thing looks pretty clean. How much?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

I paid 2000


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Good deal.

The engine alone is worth 1500- $1800


You got a free truck body with that 5.9 cummins....


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

all it need was a steering pump and a exhaust


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jimv;1643714 said:


> all it need was a steering pump and a exhaust


U put the stock exhaust back on, or upgrade ?

Look into this, if you haven't already done so. I put it on my truck and it made a world of difference with EGT's and helped immensely with the engine being able to breathe.

http://www.diamondeyeperformance.com/product_info.php?cPath=16&products_id=122


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

I put a mbrp 4 inch on


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice score


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

going back to stock wheels and 265 75 16 cooper discoverer atp


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here is my ram and Dakota can a car trailer that I picked up for 300


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wheres the other Ram?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

2006Sierra1500;1644038 said:


> Wheres the other Ram?


. My back yard


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

been working on my model a getting it ready for my wedding in 4 weeks


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

jelous of the score on the 95!!


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

put the wheels and new tires on today


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice find hope it works out good for you


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1644097 said:


> nice find hope it works out good for you


me to need to get a plow for it


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice score man!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jimv;1644156 said:


> me to need to get a plow for it


Well, I know a guy here who has a plow he might be getting rid of... as he's making it big and buying a new ford...

But you'd have to cut the welds off of the frame to get it off.

Never mind... not worth the effort


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I had a 96 version of the same truck. Loved it. Think Boss SuperDuty 8 ft for plow.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

nothing good for sale around me


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking 12 valve. What are you going to put on it for a plow?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

what ever I can find used for a good deal


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

i have a boss plow mount just sitting around for that truck! came off a 99 1500, but its all the same. let me know if you want it.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

ram_tough2001;1644247 said:


> i have a boss plow mount just sitting around for that truck! came off a 99 1500, but its all the same. let me know if you want it.


 how much you want


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

pic from me and my buddys truck all cummins truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck, gonna turn the pump up etc?


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

KL&M Snow Div.;1645286 said:


> Nice truck, gonna turn the pump up etc?


 I did I moved my fuel plate will do more after winter when I can get the trans built


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

got the mount made for my whelen light and pick up a western plow for 400 with everthing to put on mine iam going to paint if I have time


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

some more pic


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

did some work on the plow and put the new cb in my truck and took the tint of the back window


----------



## blong4life (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking good brother, a little bit of work goes a long way.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

blong4life;1648745 said:


> Looking good brother, a little bit of work goes a long way.


thank you it getting there


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Picked up this Curtis plow for 650 and sold the western plow for 800


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Now all you gotta do is ditch that nonexistent Curtis and pick up a Fisher or Boss


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

Going to run it this year


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here are some pic of plow


----------



## EliteJ (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks like you are going to have a great plow truck!! Great choice!


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Curtis plows are some of the best plows out there, its strong reliable and will always get the job done.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

I did some stuff to it I will get some pic up soon


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

here are some pic did some work to my trailer to


----------

